
Watsi (YC W13) launches health coverage - chaseadam17
http://blog.watsi.org/watsi-coverage/
======
tigertech28
This is awesome. So great to see the Watsi team continuing to push for broader
and more affordable access to healthcare.

------
cjbenedikt
Very impressive. Will hopefully be launched in US as well.

